# A Different Kind of Predator Just for Matt



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Look at the Size of this Snake, Spotted Recently After the US Army Corps of Engineers Opened the Morganza Spillway in Louisiana!! Definitely would NOT Want to run up against this in the Dark! No Idea What kind of Snake it is. But it Is Big!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Is that for real? Holy Cow, that snakes got to be 10 feet long. I have an invitation to hunt in Southeastern Mississippi, think'n twice about it now. My snake boots ain't going to work with a snake that size. Gives me the creeps!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Was Sent to Channel 9 in Baton Rouge Louisiana the MS River is Flooding places that havent flooded in a hundred years! No Telling what the water is going to run out of those Swamps! It Is Huge though!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

JTK SE Ms has their Share of Nice Size Diamondback Rattlers, but regular Snake Boots should suffice. I am Thinking This Snake Picture above could be an attempt to mess with People a Snake that size would have to be an Anaconda or something of the sort and Those are not native to MS or LA. That is not to say that a few couldnt have Escaped from Captivity. According to the Baton Rouge News this was a Snake a LA Resident took a picture of.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Richard! Isn't it a beauty!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes!! It would take at least two shots from my 12ga to make me feel as though I'd done my part to ensure the safety of mankind. LOL

I know the glades in Florida are full of non-native pythons and constrictors from all the morons who thought it would be better to let their pet free rather than handing it to a zoo or shelter. What goes through peoples heads sometimes is beyond my capacity to understand.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I know the glades in Florida are full of non-native pythons and constrictors from all the morons who thought it would be better to let their pet free rather than handing it to a zoo or shelter. What goes through peoples heads sometimes is beyond my capacity to understand.


Your not wrong there Don. What effect have they had on the native species?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I honestly don't remember the effect that the FL Game and Fish said they were having, but I do remember they started an open season on them. I would assume that bird species would be in peril as snakes will raid nests for eggs and chicks, not to mention the little ones learning to fly.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Last Documentry I saw on them in the Everglades Stated that the population is uncontrollable at this point. Because the Florida Everglades are so remote there is just too much area to control them and there is a fear that there are Anacondas there also now!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I got a buddy in Florida. Now I hate snakes, really do, even bought matching snake-boots to deter any unwanted attention from local rattlers for me and the wife, but the sound of a high adventure Anaconda hunt down in a swamp, kinda feels like something I might want to partake in. Hmmmmm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> The Last Documentry I saw on them in the Everglades Stated that the population is uncontrollable at this point. Because the Florida Everglades are so remote there is just too much area to control them and there is a fear that there are Anacondas there also now!


You're right about the anacondas Richard, I do remember them being on the list.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Anacondas holy molly thats a big snake! As its a non native I'll let you boys off hunting them.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks like a King Cobra to me, if it is in Louisana it is an escape from a collection. Maybe in the Hurricane.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ed He Is a Big Ol Snake Either Way! Supposedly a resident took the Picture just a day or so after they opened the Morganza Spillway in North Central Louisiana! He Surely Doesnt need to be running Loose!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Freaks me out. I don't care what kind of snake it is.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It is Kinda Freaky that we could have a King Cobra running Loose not more than just a few hours from where I live, WOW! Just another reason to Tote A Firearm!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Freaks me out. I don't care what kind of snake it is.


Yeah, I'm with you ebbs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah, I'm with you ebbs.


You pair of jessabells! I did think it looked like a king.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Python would be my guess. I have some knowledge of those guys. Reticulated Pythons can grow 10-20 feet I have a friend who has a few and raised them. We used to give demostrations of what pets NOT to buy and raise. I owned a few alligators that were rescues both grew to about 4 feet and then I would release them. With the pythons you cannot and should not do that. His largest is 18 foot and we take care of a even larger one at the Toledo Zoo.

Feel sorry for any racoons, opposums, cats, fox, smaller gators, and etc that bump into him at night.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Due to large size the reticulated pythons have built-in capacity to devour large variety of preys. Warm blooded creatures like waterfowl, nesting birds and small to medium animals; also pigs, dogs, goats, large deer and occasionally human being are included in its diet. However, it depends on the size of the snake while eating the size of the prey.

According to a site I looked up....guess they have a taste for anything they can fit into those jaws.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That snake doesn't have the thickness and weight to be a python.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don"t know much about snakes and I don't like them and I have a fear of them. But a couple of years ago I was pig hunting in Texas and I was sitting in a treestand overlooking a spring and a snake that I estimated to be about 8 feet long showed up and I broke all my arrows trying to shoot it. I showed the picture to my Uncle and he said it was a King snake or some people call them the black indigo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> That snake doesn't have the thickness and weight to be a python.


Really ?? compare it to the fence post by the white rectangle, it looks like a 4x4, and remember a good portion of the snake is below the edge of the grass.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don I could be wrong but to me if that was a python of that length it would be twice the weight.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I did a little research on this Morganza Snake and found a piece from a reported in Louisiana that was also researching this photo. Turns out that some of the plant species in the photo are not native to Louisiana. His further research led him to Australia, where these plant species are know to be common. It turns out that this is a Brown King Snake, native to Australia, a Mulga snake that is venomous and can grow to over 3 meters "9.84252 feet". Big, dangerous, larger than the King Cobra, not going there. And I was in the process of securing airfare to Florida for Anaconda, Drat!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Could be Jim but King Cobra's grow to over 14ft and would eat that Brown King Snake! As thats what they are snake eaters. I've still got money on the cobra.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It you figure the posts behind the snak are 4' then that snake is about 30' long.........I'm smelling a hoax.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sure, its taken at an angle rather than straight on, the fence posts could be 2x2's and only 3 feet high and its off the fence there's a good chunk of grass between it. Not sure. Everything says king cobra.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I don"t know much about snakes and I don't like them and I have a fear of them. But a couple of years ago I was pig hunting in Texas and I was sitting in a treestand overlooking a spring and a snake that I estimated to be about 8 feet long showed up and I broke all my arrows trying to shoot it. I showed the picture to my Uncle and he said it was a King snake or some people call them the black indigo.


Remember the Indigo is protected in Texas and you will be in a heap of trouble if you kill one and get caught. They also hunt and kill rattlesnakes so we should save them all.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

If it is an Indigo they are pretty docile, I used to play with them when I was a Kid and yes they are Endangered and Protected! this would be an Excellent speciman to see up close if in fact it is an Indigo or in the Cajun Lingo a MUD Snake. I enlarged the picture to look at the plants I didnt see anything unusual about the plants.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

With snakes like that sliding around it sure makes the gators look good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Having worked with very large pythons I am still thinking this snake in question is just that and most likely a reticulated species. I have held and worked with pythons that were huge. They are not all that fast but they are strong. When I say fast I am refering to speed not strike. Being a constrictor they strike and wrap. Either way it is a rather large snake.

Anacondas is very possible also they are bit more slender and those I have seen are dark like this ol gal.

Richard I think those Indigos have a most excellent color. I almost ended up with one.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya after I showed he pictures to my uncle he told me they were good snakes. I didn't think they was a good snake. After the fact tho, I'm glad I missed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They are very helpfull around the barn as long as you do not have chicks. I remember my grand parents giving me heck for pestering snakes in the garden when I was young. Some how I think my grand father would have shot a snake as big as the one about though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I remember my grand parents giving me heck for pestering snakes in the garden when I was young.


And so they should have done!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> And so they should have done!


Yes they should have and did...but I was not being mean to them I liked them. I thought they were cool I would catch them and show grandma who promply said...get that outta here and let it go back in the garden. Ok Grams


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hopefully with a clipped ear!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No ear clipping...just a curious youngster who enjoyed the jungle in the garden. Still do...yesterday I was watching how ants were bringing up thier eggs to warm in the sun.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Richard I think those Indigos have a most excellent color. I almost ended up with one.


Remember that Indigos have a musk that they can secrete if you pick them up. It makes most animals sick from the smell and you will throw up. It takes days to wear off and even after several washings your clothes will still smell. Your hunting buddies will make you ride home in the back of the truck. Don't ask me how I know. A seven foot Indigo can emit a lot of musk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've had a grass snake do it and its not that pleasant !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Black Rat snakes do also...nasty stuff. Good thing I was driving


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You got a dose when you were driving?


----------

